# Got my Prize- Pretty wood contest



## jonjon

I received my third place prize for the pretty wood contest.  I am "happy as a cow in clover."  A big thank you to Joe Macbeth  "gr8macbeth" that sponsored the prize.  It is very nice and includes 40 blanks with the following woods: Red Gum, Yellow Alaskan Cedar, Monkey Pod, Pink myrtle, Hubaballi, Honey Mesquite burl, Mesquite, Walnut, blood Wood, 100 yr old Barn Oak, Curly Maple and Pau Ferro.




Thanks again to everyone who helped with this contest.  Forty blanks is a lot of blanks! I have lots of good turning ahead of me.

Jonathan

"Jonjon"


----------

